# Mk4 XL's.....A review of sorts



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

These have been out and on people's cars for weeks now, but nobody has taken the time to write a full review on them. With that being said, here is the a little write up I will be doing as I go through my install. 

At around 3:30 today, I got a package from the man in brown bearing the Air Lift logo that looked a little something like this.


My first view of everything upon opening the box.


As you can see, everything was packaged well and very secure. Here's a shot of the bottom "crate" that holds the struts stationary, look how thick that **** is!


Next I found the leader lines tucked away in the side of the box.

The bag with the ptc fittings for the leader lines was there as well, which also included the nuts and washers for installing the top mount. I was surprised to find not only the 1/4 ptc fittings I needed, but a set of 3/8 as well! I know it's just fittings, but to me it's the little things like this that show how dedicated Air Lift is to taking care of their customers. Here's the bag.

Here's some pictures of the struts out of the package. You can tell just by holding them that they are very well made, and after pushing in on the shock I can tell you first hand these things feel stiff as hell. Anyways, here are the pics.



That's all you get for now. I'll be out in the garage tomorrow morning after I get out of work to do the install. Get some sleep, it's going to be a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, here we go. Unfortunately progress has been slow, mostly due to other maintenance I was doing on the car while the wheel wells were easily accessed. I am not done yet, buy will post what I have before I go back out, and add the rest later. 

After my garage was warmed up, I took a quick trip to the fridge to grab a few friends to keep me company during the day. 

I headed out to the garage and proceeded to remove my old Uvair setup. I didn't take any pics of removing the old strut, but there are plenty of threads on here with that in them. Here we are with the old strut out, ready for the day's work.

The first order of business I tackled was getting the holes drilled in the strut tower for the new strut mount. Air Lift provides a template to use for drilling the holes, although I wasn't too thrilled when I found out it was paper. The directions said to tape it in place, but my daily driven pig has all sorts of grease and **** up in the wheel wells, so I came up with another idea. I grabbed a can of 3M spray adhesive that I had lying around from a headliner I did way back, and decided to use that instead. Here is what the can looks like.

This worked really well, but I warn you to make sure that your template is exactly where you want it to be when you touch it to the adhesive, cause once it's on it's not coming off. Once you put the template in place it should look something like this.

Next you want to dig up a drill with a bit of balls (no battery powered nicad ****), and start with a small bit somewhere in the area of an 1/8 inch. Drill a hole directly in the center of the crosshairs on the template. Just go in straight and steady with a decent amount of pressure and you should be good.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good stuff. Can't wait for more.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good mate.
Could you take another picture of the top of the struts?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> Looking good mate.
> Could you take another picture of the top of the struts?
> 
> Cheers :beer:


 Just because you asked so nicely 





Let me know if you need more pics of anything in particular. I'll be taking a ****load of pictures when I install everything tomorrow, it's a good thing I just put an 8gig sd card in my phone :laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks mate.
I couldn't remember how was mine. It has been 3 weeks since I installed them and I have a rattle problem that I couldn't fix yet.

Anyway, don't forget to use loctite with the leader lines. Don't use the one that comes with the kit. IT was good with the rear bags but we had to clean front strut fittings and redo with loctite. Struts fittings are a little bit lose. 

You might need to clear the coating at the bottom of the struts as most of us needed.
Also the space between the top mountings are not equally distributed. Take that into account before you drill.
BTW, check the wheel clearance since struts doesn't have the usual dent for wider wheels.


One more thing, they ride awesome :thumbup:
Goof luck with the install and review mate. :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

To OfflineR: I will not be using the stuff that came with the struts, it is either Loctite or teflon tape on EVERYTHING in the car. I was aware of the clear issue, but given the fact that I have one of the later pre orders, maybe that will be resolved (fingers crossed). I noticed that with the strut top when I was at work last night, glad I test fitted the template first, although I trust that I would have caught that before drilling. Wheel clearance should be fine, but I will be mindful of that when installing jic. Thanks for the heads up man, it's always good to get some extra pointers from somebody who's been through it already. :thumbup:

Other than that I am just grabbing a bite to eat while the garage is heating up, so I should be out there by 9 with wrenches and beer in hand


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

alcoholic :wave:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

oh ****! subscribed. opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm just pissed I still have the originals. I don't even see lift until around 60 PSI and the lack of leader lines BLOWS. I am sick of my lines getting pulled. Curious to hear about this.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'm just pissed I still have the originals. I don't even see lift until around 60 PSI and the lack of leader lines BLOWS. I am sick of my lines getting pulled. Curious to hear about this.


you realize you can purchase leader lines for any bag right?

got mine from aac last year


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

just out of curiousity where did you get your XL's from


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

IIRC he ordered from AAC^

in for a real review finally.


as far as the older airlift struts not having leader lines, i read on some thread in here a while back(bitching about old style mk4 struts not going low blah blah) that the reason they didnt come with leader lines is because the Port is at the top bracket of the bag, not the bottom. 

The reason it could potentially be an issue is when turning the metal leader line can rub on the bag and damage it. Makes sense, but i still call it a design flaw more than a logical reason to not have leader lines. and im sure a well secured leader line still wouldnt be a problem anyway


----------



## nopistons96 (Sep 25, 2007)

watching and learning.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> alcoholic :wave:


 Only in the mornings 



DUB0RA said:


> just out of curiousity where did you get your XL's from





blue bags said:


> IIRC he ordered from AAC^


Yep, ordered them from Kevin. Great guy to do business with, for anyone who doesn't already know. 



nopistons96 said:


> watching and learning.


Hopefully this helps a few people out a bit. I know the drilling of the towers in particular can be a bit intimidating. 

Posted up the first part of things, up to where I am at now. So far I am not happy with the way the bottom of these are fitting, but I'll hold judgement until after I've tried a few more things. Back out I go :beer::beer:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

So after grinding the outside of the strut, AND the inside of the knuckle they still arent going in?? 

One thing that worries me is that without coating @ all they are going to rush very easily/quickly. 

Keep us updated!!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Santi said:


> So after grinding the outside of the strut, AND the inside of the knuckle they still arent going in??
> 
> One thing that worries me is that without coating @ all they are going to rush very easily/quickly.
> 
> Keep us updated!!


Yep, still not going in. I'm kinda burned out for tonight (been up almost 48 hours now), so I think I'm going to just drill the holes on the passenger tower and call it a night. I just trimmed my passenger subframe the rest of the way, so that is all set  I'm thinking that in the morning I will go to VW and buy a factory spreader tool, which will maybe somehow move it the extra ****hair that I need to get it in. We'll see how that goes. I am worries about the rusting issue as well Santi. One idea I had is to spray the raw area with rust converter, which will give a strong rust resistant primer coat without adding any real thickness. I'll hopefully get some more work done on this tomorrow morning before work, and finish it up tomorrow night after I get out. :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what kind of strut spreader you're using, but the factory tool isnt all that big... I made my own out of a 12mm allen key, and rounded it into a strut spreader tool.. 

Also try to squeeze a penny on one of the sides before putting the strut spreader, that may give you the extra few mm's you need to spread it....


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

with the Xl's do you need you loose the original top mount and bearing?
Cheers


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Santi said:


> I'm not sure what kind of strut spreader you're using, but the factory tool isnt all that big... I made my own out of a 12mm allen key, and rounded it into a strut spreader tool..
> 
> Also try to squeeze a penny on one of the sides before putting the strut spreader, that may give you the extra few mm's you need to spread it....


I may try your allen key idea then. I'm not even sure if the spindle is even going to open up more, I just don't know what else I can do at this point besides taking a file to it, which I really don't want to do unless I have to.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Well lmk once you get them in!! 



shammy7 said:


> with the Xl's do you need you loose the original top mount and bearing?
> Cheers


the whole strut gets replaced... from top to bottom...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Santi said:


> I'm not sure what kind of strut spreader you're using, but the factory tool isnt all that big... I made my own out of a 12mm allen key, and rounded it into a strut spreader tool..
> 
> Also try to squeeze a penny on one of the sides before putting the strut spreader, that may give you the extra few mm's you need to spread it....



i'll have to go out and buy a 12mm allen key and give this a try. just grinding down 2 sides correct? pretty snug fit? 
$10 allen socket > $30 at ECS


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

subscribed, thanks for sharing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

had the same problems with mines.. got the pass side to go all the way in... the driver side is stuck with about 1/2 in left to go down..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Señor BigJuts said:


> i'll have to go out and buy a 12mm allen key and give this a try. just grinding down 2 sides correct? pretty snug fit?
> $10 allen socket > $30 at ECS


well more than just grinding the two sides, you wanna make sure it's more of an oval look to make sure it can be turned


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

thanks santi i'll take a file to it and curve it. 

any updates on the bags OP?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I told him to lower it :laugh:. I talked to him a good bit ago and he had some progress but no pics. His fagg0try runs high.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

when i installed mine i used a grinder to grind all of the coating off, then used a strut spreader tool with a nickel and it still was a huge pain in the ass to get in, i was left with about a mm or two and finally just said **** it and left it that way

I love these, they ride great :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> I told him to lower it :laugh:. I talked to him a good bit ago and he had some progress but no pics. His fagg0try runs high.


^Fail. When I need advice about cup kits, I'll ask, but this is the forum for people who don't have wheel gap on their Zenders  Both struts are in now, I'll update the initial post when I get out of work at 11. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> ^Fail. When I need advice about cup kits, I'll ask, but this is the forum for people who don't have wheel gap on their Zenders  Both struts are in now, I'll update the initial post when I get out of work at 11. :thumbup:


Still better than steelies:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you had any luck yet?

My method is to make a spreader tool from one of these:












Santi said:


> you wanna make sure it's more of an oval look to make sure it can be turned


This is key :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Have you had any luck yet?
> 
> My method is to make a spreader tool from one of these:
> 
> ...


Already had one made with one of those, and also tried the allen key both with no success. I came up with a better way though, and am updating the top post right now. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Still better than steelies:laugh:


steelies>wheel gap


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

lol nice find in the garage. 
Looks like they went in deep, cant wait to see how it lays out.

What did you end up sealing the bottom of the struts with? (the orange goop)


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

want more!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You need the spreader, seriously. Just make your own like we all have, works much better. I tried chisels and the works, I made a spreader, struts fell right in (Old coils that would NOT fit). I would not be worried about the rust damaging anything, just getting them out later, oh hell no.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

thx a million for the chisel idea, it will save me time :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> You need the spreader, seriously. Just make your own like we all have, works much better. I tried chisels and the works, I made a spreader, struts fell right in (Old coils that would NOT fit). I would not be worried about the rust damaging anything, just getting them out later, oh hell no.


I used my existing spreader tool that was made out of a 1/2 to 3/8 rachet adapter, and the one made out of an allen key with no success. The thing about the chisel is that you need the right sized one. Not only do I think the chisel/railroad tie works a lot better and faster that the spreader, but you also work a lot easier while getting the job done. From what I found you need to keep the spindle pried open to slide the strut in, and I would think the chisel would be a **** ton sturdier that leaving the spreader tool in there and expecting it to hold the spindle open. However, if the spreader tool worked better for you, then maybe people should just see what works better for them, as different people have different work preferences. Now off to eat breakfast and take this pig for a ride


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Señor BigJuts said:


> What did you end up sealing the bottom of the struts with? (the orange goop)


 The orange goop is actually ap grease. I would recommend that everyone greases these up before installing them, it makes the job much easier :thumbup:


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Yes, that's a railroad tie
> A closer picture of said railroad tie.


Thats actually a railroad spike. A railroad tie is the wooden board that the rail sits on top on and the spike is pounded into. :thumbup:

You learn something everyday.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i guess that works too.... 

I'm starting to think, how are people going to get these out if they were that much of a pin to get in... 


Maybe their cars will stay bagged for ever  

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice write up 
I would rather fight a strut going into the mk4 bearing housing than have one that just flops in without a spreader, just sayin


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

JETuning said:


> Thats actually a railroad spike. A railroad tie is the wooden board that the rail sits on top on and the spike is pounded into. :thumbup:
> 
> You learn something everyday.


I meant to say spike, thanks for bringing that to my attention. Changed it in the original post. :thumbup:




Santi said:


> I'm starting to think, how are people going to get these out if they were that much of a pin to get in...
> 
> 
> Maybe their cars will stay bagged for ever
> ...


I guess this will put the rumors to rest that us air ride guys are scared of commitment


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Beitz DUB said:


> Nice write up
> I would rather fight a strut going into the mk4 bearing housing than have one that just flops in without a spreader, just sayin


Thanks  I agree with you 100% As much as these were a bit of a bitch to put in at times, I only have to install them once, and they're going to be awesome to drive on. Just came back in from the garage where I fixed the leaky leader lines, and am going to take the car for a test drive to my buddies house (on the Mass. border  ). I haven't got shots aired out yet, but the fender was sitting on the tire when it was up on the ramps on my 18X7.5 et 42 winter wheels with 225/40's (I kno, I need spacers BAD). Will put some more pics up and a driving review soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I went for a ride in this pos last night, the ride is pretty good. I'd say as nice as his original stock 337 suspension.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> I went for a ride in this pos last night, the ride is pretty good. I'd say as nice as his original stock 337 suspension.


 ^Truth. Updating original post now :thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

the car looks awesome. Whats the new Fender to ground height? 
Frame laying?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Señor BigJuts said:


> the car looks awesome. Whats the new Fender to ground height?
> Frame laying?


Thanks. I didn't get a gtf measurement yet, I'll make it a point to get one for ya tho  Frame isn't laying yet....the winter tires definitely hold things up (inner fenders are sitting on tires), so I'll be grabbing some 215-35's for summer and hopefully it will lay out then. :thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Thanks. I didn't get a gtf measurement yet, I'll make it a point to get one for ya tho  Frame isn't laying yet....the winter tires definitely hold things up (inner fenders are sitting on tires), so I'll be grabbing some 215-35's for summer and hopefully it will lay out then. :thumbup:


what size tires are on there now?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

225-40-18 :banghead:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

more pics! side shots and rear shots pls!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> more pics! side shots and rear shots pls!


It'll be a few days, she's currently in the garage getting some much overdue maintenance. I'll snap a few as soon as I roll the car out. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks buddy, really looking forward to seeing how it lays out from a distance away. Cheers and congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't forget to shoot every mod you did.
That was the part I have missed because I was too eager to finish it up


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> Don't forget to shoot every mod you did.
> That was the part I have missed because I was too eager to finish it up


By mod, I assume you mean things like subframe trimming, bent pinch welds, ect.. If so I can grab pics of that while I have my car up on jack stands. If not, please elaborate because I'm at a loss.  Btw, I'm not sure if I've mentioned this before, but your english is very good considering you're from Turkey (maybe I'm making an assumption here). Most people who come from a country where english isn't the primary language can comprehend and speak it enough to get by, but your grammar and vocabulary are very good. Just thought you might want the pat on the back, it's not like english is the easiest language to learn. :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@16v_HOR
Yes I meant those. 
Thanks for the compliments. You are right. I live in Turkey but I have spent 7 months in England.


----------



## 04dhrvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome info in here just placed my order with kevin today can't wait to get these they sound great from what everyone is saying.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude where are the pics! lets go!!!!!!!!!!ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> dude where are the pics! lets go!!!!!!!!!!ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


The car's my daily, so routine maintenance>pics . I'll try to grab some tomorrow if I finish the car up in time, if not, then they'll be up on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

These don't have the metal fin thy goes into the knuckle right? The one that the bottom bolt goes through?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

ryannorris16 said:


> These don't have the metal fin thy goes into the knuckle right? The one that the bottom bolt goes through?


That's correct, they come without the metal fin :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> That's correct, they come without the metal fin :thumbup:


why the thumbs up, i see that as a drawback (more chance for ejection ), wrong ?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

kilimats said:


> why the thumbs up, i see that as a drawback (more chance for ejection ), wrong ?


I gave the :thumbup: because I always found those tabs to get in the way when installing/removing struts (not terrible, but enough to slightly annoy me). Besides, when you install your xl's you'll realize how tight these ****ers fit. They're not going anywhere


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

More!

The allen wrench worked ok for our mk5 .

Also those came packaged really really well compared to my bagyards !

ps dustoff is right around the corner lol


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> ps dustoff is right around the corner lol


 Haha I know, I'll be the bearded fellow with the tattoos and one of these in each hand:


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice writeup Mr. Brown. :thumbup: :wave: 

I'm still waiting on my test ride.  :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

It'll be soon Will, between work and maintenance on this pig I have been quite busy lately. I'll give you a ring sometime next week to see if we can find a day where both of us are off  Did you get your new struts in yet?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice review man. However I had zero trouble dropping them into my spindles. Just spread them open with the spreader tool and lined them with wd40. I also only used Teflon tape on the leader lines and it holds air great with 3 wraps of it. So maybe the issues were corrected? I installed mine last weekend and love them as well.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

VR6OOM said:


> Nice review man. However I had zero trouble dropping them into my spindles. Just spread them open with the spreader tool and lined them with wd40. I also only used Teflon tape on the leader lines and it holds air great with 3 wraps of it. So maybe the issues were corrected? I installed mine last weekend and love them as well.


 Thanks. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Air Lift has already corrected these issues, as they're on top of their game with customer service. Issues or not though, I would still rather have these on my car than any other front strut out there :heart:


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> It'll be soon Will, between work and maintenance on this pig I have been quite busy lately. I'll give you a ring sometime next week to see if we can find a day where both of us are off  Did you get your new struts in yet?


 Hopefully by the end of the month, I am very excite  

Give me a call sometime, I've got a few things going on you should see. :thumbup:


----------

